# Receptor de Aviacion (Version 2)



## lsedr (Dic 18, 2010)

Aqui otra version del receptor de aviacion con el 2N918 y utilizando un C variable obtenido de un radio fm normal.
aqui el video de como funciona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

su  majestad dijo:
			
		

> *y el esquema???    Podrias  compartirlo amigo *


.                      .


----------



## lsedr (Dic 18, 2010)

Si claro, disculpa que no lo indique.
aqui esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

muchas gracias                   .


----------



## lsedr (Dic 19, 2010)

es un excelente receptor y muy sencillo de construir, para mi uno de los mejores. además estaré investigando a ver como lo llevo a 137 Mhz a ver como me va con las imagenes satelitales...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

eso mismo estoy queriendo hacer yo para las fotos satelitales


----------



## lsedr (Dic 19, 2010)

ok, pues vamos a ver, ya lo tengo oscilando por encima de los 120 mhz


----------



## angelcastell (Dic 27, 2010)

Según me parece este receptor es AM, los satélites meteorológicos emiten en FM. Por lo que tener en cuenta que para recibir los satélites la modificación no solo seria cambiar la frecuencia de recepción.


----------



## lsedr (Ene 3, 2011)

pues es fm porque escucho toda la fm comercial


----------

